# Digitrax confusion.



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Put a DH126D (or DH126 according to what is actually written on the decoder) in an non-DCC, DCC ready Athearn Genesis ES44AC. Programmed it to match the road number (5273) Was all working well and then I tried to run it on the same track as another engine (Kato SD90 43MAC Address 9005 on a digitrax DH123PS); then I kept getting the StLo blinking light and the ES44 would stop, until it got some input with the 5273 in the selected address, never seemed to make it more than 15 seconds without an unannounced stop, never the same spot in the loop twice. I eventually gave up as with such sporadic running I figured it was a matter of time before a collision, which I do not want. Even running just the 5273 now on it's own it still stops and starts. 

Only have the one throttle connected, one one loco got programmed to the 5273 address, never had the issue with the 9005 that's been running for the last 2 months. Ideally I'd like to be able to jump between the two and fine tune the speed to keep safe separation; then eventually get into MUing.

Any thoughts on how to fix the Steal Loco message when I only have one controller?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

What DCC controller are you running?
What kind of power does or should it have?
How many power drops do you have?
What size bus are you running?
Being that your having a problem with just the ES44, I would say you have a decoder issue or a install issue, sounds like could be a shorted motor or lighting connection.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

Digitrax Zephyer with the included power supply. One drop for now, planning on adding more once I decide the current layout is final (90% there), probably adding more come march but I'm not sure about the yard. 

Lighting stays on no flickering, the decoder doesn't have enough functions to run the ditch lights though. It just waits for about 30sec, if in that 30sec I make any adjustment to the throttle (including reduction) it gets going again just fine. Which makes me think engine/decoder.

No StLo message if only one engine is moving though; which makes me think track/controller.

I'm wondering if it's worth it to attempt to reprogram it if something didn't take.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

It sounds like the decoder is trying to respond to two different controllers. This can happen if you dial up the loco on the right knob then dial it up again on the left knob of your controller. It can also do this if you don't dispatch the loco when selecting another loco on your controller. You have to clear each loco from your throttle when you are done with it or they will begin stacking up in the throttle slots. That's when you get a message saying slot max when trying to select a loco. Try doing a reset of your command station, opswc 39 and start over with selecting locos.


----------



## DCHO (Dec 3, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> It sounds like the decoder is trying to respond to two different controllers. This can happen if you dial up the loco on the right knob then dial it up again on the left knob of your controller. Try doing a reset of your command station, opswc 39 and start over with selecting locos.


Just one knob, still on the basic Zephyr 









What's opswc 39? 

I pulled the plug to reset once, thinking the error was something to do with punching in too many codes; but I sure can try it again, maybe the opswc39 will do something different to clear it up.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Try to reprogram, if it still acts the same it's probably a bad decoder.
You really need to feed the track at more than one location, DCC is normally a drop every 3 feet or less, power reduction on the rails can cause some odd events.


----------

